# I cannot believe...



## pgriz (Jul 8, 2014)

The score in the Brazil-Germany semi-final game.  There should be a "mercy" rule.


----------



## Desi (Jul 8, 2014)

Isn't it bad manners to do that to your host?


----------



## pgriz (Jul 8, 2014)

It's bad manners to not show up to play.  Or somehow, the entire Brazilian team was replaced by the local high-school squad.  I think the Germans allowed Oscar to score just so that the home team wasn't skunked.


----------



## D7K (Jul 8, 2014)

Brazil have had a nightmare world cup all around.. And that was just embarrassing to watch...


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 8, 2014)

What was the final score ... Last I heard it was 5-0


----------



## mfgaspar (Jul 8, 2014)

7-1. Germany won!


----------



## pgriz (Jul 8, 2014)

On the other hand, looking at the bright side, the German team passed very well, were brilliant defensively, and were in position for the rebounds and miscues at the goal.  Their forward penetration from their backfield was quick and quite efficient.  It will be very interesting to see if they can replicate this in the final game.  Neymar was key to Brazil's attack, and Silva was the cornerstone for the defense.  With both gone, the rest of the team had to step up, and couldn't.  Now it's time to see if Argentina, which so relies on Messi, can get past the Netherlands and represent the South American football tradition.


----------



## limr (Jul 8, 2014)

pgriz said:


> The score in the Brazil-Germany semi-final game.  *There should be a "mercy" rule*.



Never!


----------



## table1349 (Jul 8, 2014)

Call me when some real news comes in like somewhere in the world grass is growing or there is paint drying. 
I mean seriously here folks, you're only talking about soccer for heavens sake. :waiting:


----------



## limr (Jul 8, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Call me when some real news comes in like somewhere in the world grass is growing or there is paint drying.
> I mean seriously here folks, you're only talking about soccer for heavens sake. :waiting:



Oh pipe down.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 8, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Call me when some real news comes in like somewhere in the world grass is growing or there is paint drying.
> I mean seriously here folks, you're only talking about soccer for heavens sake. :waiting:



Of course.  We'll keep you in the loop for those.  As for the more physically cerebral pursuits, it's ok if you don't really understand.  We won't hold it against you.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 8, 2014)

Wifey's uncle could not pick up the phone a few days ago because he was watching or listenting to the Ryder game.  Oh wait!  You meant football, not football eh


----------



## Tiller (Jul 8, 2014)

I got downstairs at the 10 minute mark, right on time. Holy cow, what a show that next 20 minutes was.


----------



## sm4him (Jul 8, 2014)

I just saw this 10-second synopsis of the game. I haven't laughed that hard in a long time--it made the game totally worth it, even if Brazil *was* my sentimental favorite to win (though I'd picked Germany to dominate before the games started, and had about given up on that happening).


----------



## table1349 (Jul 8, 2014)

So I heard on ESPN earlier today that Mike Tyson is actually going to be come a soccer player.  They were saying that apparently he has the *BITE* for it.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 8, 2014)

limr said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Call me when some real news comes in like somewhere in the world grass is growing or there is paint drying.
> ...



This is soccer......................


----------



## pgriz (Jul 8, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Wifey's uncle could not pick up the phone a few days ago because he was watching or listenting to the Ryder game.  Oh wait!  You meant football, not football eh



Yeah, yeah, yeah.    You see, it's called foot-ball because you move the ball with your feet. :mrgreen: The other sport should probably be called hand-and-foot-ball.  But I digress.  The Roughies aren't getting the respect this season.  At least not yet.   And who woulda thunk that Edmonton and Whinnypeg would have perfect records after two games?  

Back to the World Cup - if Argentina loses to the Netherlands, then they get to play Brazil after all, but for the third place.  If I recall right, various pundits were predicting a Brazil-Argentina matchup.  Anyways, we'll see tomorrow what fortunes are made or ruined. And given the drubbing the Germans gave Brazil, isn't it kind interesting that the USA squad lost to Germany by only one goal?


----------



## table1349 (Jul 8, 2014)

I think the first Soccer photo says it all.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 8, 2014)

Part 2.  Actually some pretty good photos here.


----------



## Designer (Jul 8, 2014)

pgriz said:


> The score in the Brazil-Germany semi-final game.  There should be a "mercy" rule.



The "mercy" was the goal in the last few minutes.  Gave them something to boast about.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 8, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



I could not watch the entire 4 minutes and 25 seconds because I was afraid of seeing someone get hurt.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Jul 8, 2014)

I can't watch any of it because I'm afraid of hunting gryphon down and punching him in the nads for posting it :mrgreen:


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 8, 2014)

limr said:


> I can't watch any of it because I'm afraid of hunting gryphon down and punching him in the nads for posting it :mrgreen:


Ok, but that would be a bad thing... umm, how exactly?


----------



## table1349 (Jul 8, 2014)

limr said:


> I can't watch any of it because I'm afraid of hunting gryphon down and punching him in the nads for posting it :mrgreen:



ldman:


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 8, 2014)

limr said:


> I can't watch any of it because I'm afraid of hunting gryphon down and punching him in the nads for posting it :mrgreen:


take a second shooter with you so we can get some good pictures !!


----------



## mmaria (Jul 9, 2014)

ok.... I don't watch sports but this was....just.... omg....

I was spending some time with tpf and ps last night, while "that" was happening on tv! 3 goals in 6 minutes! When they hit 5 I was in a mood for crying. I felt so sorry for Brasil, people were crying in the orients.... what  a debacle


----------



## Designer (Jul 9, 2014)

You cry for Brazil, I cheer for Germany.


----------



## mishele (Jul 9, 2014)

That's a rough loss! Were there riots? Isn't that what soccer fans do?


----------



## mmaria (Jul 9, 2014)

Designer said:


> You cry for Brazil, I cheer for Germany.


Oh... I wasn't sad for Brasil specifically, it's about time someone beat their a.ses... I would cry for any team who went trough "that"


----------



## pgriz (Jul 9, 2014)

Yeah, I'm not cheering for any one team, but it was rough watching a total meltdown.


----------



## Designer (Jul 9, 2014)

Any team that doesn't bring their "A" game deserves to lose.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 9, 2014)

I would never understand why you people calling this "soccer"!? that's football!


----------



## mishele (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey, I am now a soccer mom! I know everything!


----------



## Life (Jul 9, 2014)

Designer said:


> You cry for Brazil, I cheer for Germany.


Jaaaaaa


mishele said:


> That's a rough loss! Were there riots? Isn't that what soccer fans do?


No, Germany fans were not allowed to leave the stadium after the game. They were escorted out later just for that reason.


mishele said:


> Hey, I am now a soccer mom! I know everything!


Congrats


----------



## Designer (Jul 9, 2014)

mmaria said:


> I would never understand why you people calling this "soccer"!? that's football!



It saves us three syllables when we're talking about American football.  And we talk about that more often, so it's a great effort-saver.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 9, 2014)

Isn't it futbol ?
because football in the US is completely different.  I'd hate to see the German Football team show up and play the Seattle Seahawks football team.

I'm also a soccer dad of a couple kids ... so I call it soccer   lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 9, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> because football in the US is completely different. I'd hate to see the German Football team show up and play the Seattle Seahawks football team.



Actually if they were using the American rules... well, I for one would pay really good money to see that.. lol.


----------



## limr (Jul 9, 2014)

Futbol is only the Portuguese spelling and probably the spelling in other languages, too, but you're seeing it spelled that way a lot because the Cup is in Brazil.

But most of the world, including other English-speaking countries, calls it football. Soccer and football share the same roots (as does rugby) and the most common explanation is that "soccer" derived from the term "Association Football." English-speakers love to abbreviate, so "Assoc" plus the -er ending eventually mushed into "soccer," first referring to the players, and then to the game itself. Here's a decent enough explanation: 
Why Americans Call Soccer 'Soccer' - Uri Friedman - The Atlantic


----------



## pgriz (Jul 9, 2014)

Well, that the literate explanation.  The truth is that Americans and Canadians call it "soccer" to annoy everyone else.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 9, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Well, that the literate explanation. The truth is that Americans and Canadians call it "soccer" to annoy everyone else.



Yup, I snorted with this one.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 9, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Well, that the literate explanation. The truth is that Americans and Canadians call it "soccer" to annoy everyone else.



Well it makes perfect sense that we should call our version football - I mean in Soccer everyone on the team except for two guys move the ball using their feet, whereas in football only two guys on either side use their feet and everyone else uses there hands.. umm.. so...

Ok, well "handball" was already taken.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 9, 2014)

Back to important issues...  Will Argentina follow Brazil's example, or will they provide the appropriate counterpoint?  We'll know in about six hours...


----------



## limr (Jul 9, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Well, that the literate explanation.  The truth is that Americans and Canadians call it "soccer" to annoy everyone else.



Yeah, pretty much   And Australians, too.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 9, 2014)

yeah... I give up... you can call it whatever you want, that doesn't change the fact that it is football we're talking about


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 9, 2014)

mmaria said:


> yeah... I give up... you can call it whatever you want, that doesn't change the fact that it is football we're talking about


kinda like how certain Ham in Canada is called Canadian bacon ....  versus American bacon !!

I think Germany is going to win ... by getting the round ball into the net more times than Argentina.


----------



## Designer (Jul 9, 2014)

Sock it to 'em!


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 9, 2014)

Designer said:


> Sock it to 'em!


If you read that article it's ... Socker it to 'em


----------



## pgriz (Jul 9, 2014)

Much more of an even match between Argentina and the Netherlands.  Scoreless after 35 minutes.


----------



## limr (Jul 9, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Much more of a *boring* match between Argentina and the Netherlands.  Scoreless after 35 minutes.



FIFY.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 9, 2014)

Well, true that.  I think I'll go take a nap.  At the rate they are attacking the goal, it'll be a while...


----------



## bogeyguy (Jul 9, 2014)

They do have a mercy rule. The clock never stops running. LOL!


----------



## table1349 (Jul 9, 2014)

limr said:


> Futbol is only the Portuguese spelling and probably the spelling in other languages, too, but you're seeing it spelled that way a lot because the Cup is in Brazil.
> 
> But most of the world, including other English-speaking countries, calls it football. Soccer and football share the same roots (as does rugby) and the most common explanation is that "soccer" derived from the term "Association Football." English-speakers love to abbreviate, so "Assoc" plus the -er ending eventually mushed into "soccer," first referring to the players, and then to the game itself. Here's a decent enough explanation:
> Why Americans Call Soccer 'Soccer' - Uri Friedman - The Atlantic


Leonore,
I figured that this would help show the difference between soccer and football..............................





Anybody watches the previous soccer video and this one will instantly see the difference. :lmao:

By the way Leonore, when you get here call me, we'll do lunch.


----------



## limr (Jul 9, 2014)

Why would I call? A punch in the nads needs the element of surprise.  :lmao:

And after that one, you might get a kick as well...


----------



## pgriz (Jul 9, 2014)

so... nap's over.  Who won?


----------



## limr (Jul 9, 2014)

pgriz said:


> so... nap's over.  Who won?



Meh, Argentina "won." Penalty kicks.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh, ick.  I think they should change the rules.  They play on until a goal is scored.  However after 5 minutes, each team loses a player.  After another 5 minutes, another player on each side...  Until it's the two goal-tenders who have to decide the match.  That'll be exciting.  Oh, and the opposing team decides which player has to go, with exception being the goalies.


----------



## limr (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey, that's not a bad idea! Definitely sudden death overtime...dwindling teams...we might have something here...


----------



## table1349 (Jul 9, 2014)

limr said:


> Why would I call? A punch in the nads needs the element of surprise.  :lmao:
> 
> And after that one, you might get a kick as well...


Oh come now, you know it's always more fun to give an ass whipping on a full stomach, a couple of drinks and some fun conversation.  :mrgreen:


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 9, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Futbol is only the Portuguese spelling and probably the spelling in other languages, too, but you're seeing it spelled that way a lot because the Cup is in Brazil.
> ...



I really had to stop watching this after the 6 minute mark.  I was afraid I would see someone get hurt.


----------



## Designer (Jul 9, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Oh, ick.  I think they should change the rules.  They play on until a goal is scored.  However after 5 minutes, each team loses a player.  After another 5 minutes, another player on each side...  Until it's the two goal-tenders who have to decide the match.  That'll be exciting.  Oh, and the opposing team decides which player has to go, with exception being the goalies.



My son and I were going over that the other day.  Trying to figure out how to change the rules so it's not so boring.  I came to the conclusion that there is no saving to soccer and still call it soccer.  

Some many years ago they actually made some worthwhile changes to the game and it became known as "Rugby".  Now there's a GAME!


----------



## limr (Jul 9, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Why would I call? A punch in the nads needs the element of surprise.  :lmao:
> ...



See, you think that a couple of single malts would dull my reflexes and you'd be able to dodge the shot, but see, first, I can hold my liquor and second, the booze would just drown out the little voice in my head that would say "Go easy, don't punch at full strength." 

Oh, and you're paying for lunch. Because you're the man, and all


----------



## limr (Jul 9, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody watches the previous soccer video and this one will instantly see the difference. :lmao:
> ...



Those first 6 minutes must have been horrible for you...


----------



## runnah (Jul 10, 2014)

This is why soccer is dumb






Have some ****ing dignity.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah, that part needs some embellishment - We need some style judges to determine if the acting is up to the required standards.  Lessee - + 5 style points if the agony is believable.  +10 style points if it fools the ref even if no contact was made.  - 5 points if the wrong body part is being grabbed.  Then games can be shown as Barcelono 0 (+27SP) London 0 (+31SP), with the latter "winning".  This has potential.


----------



## rexbobcat (Jul 10, 2014)

runnah said:


> This is why soccer is dumb
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least they're just acting like they're hurt instead of admitting they have blackouts due to their football concussions. 






Oh hey Brett Favre, you're looking a little disoriented. Do you need help getting home?


----------



## table1349 (Jul 10, 2014)

limr said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


Yeah, Well if you try the nad punch now you will get a titty twister in return after contributing to this sexist thread. :raisedbrow: :lmao:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/364365-new-top-5-hottie-list-2.html#post3274745

So how about it, Lunch with a nice bottle of wine a little conversation and I will pay?


----------

